# MAN - Mandrake Resources



## System (28 May 2012)

Multi Channel Solutions Limited (MUT) is an Australian company engaged in the marketing and distribution of consumer based products through direct, electronic and other alternative media as well as traditional retail channels in both Australia and the US.


----------



## System (7 January 2015)

On January 7th, 2015, Multi Channel Solutions Limited (MUT) changed its name and ASX code to Bronson Group Limited (BGR).


----------



## System (8 August 2019)

On August 8th, 2019, Bronson Group Limited (BGR) changed its name and ASX code to Mandrake Resources Limited (MAN).


----------



## sptrawler (8 August 2019)

System said:


> On August 8th, 2019, Bronson Group Limited (BGR) changed its name and ASX code to Mandrake Resources Limited (MAN).



They obviously don't attach a lot of value to goodwill and intangible asset's.


----------



## greggles (9 July 2020)

Mandrake Resources hitting new highs today, currently up 39.3% (1.1c) to 3.9c, with an intraday high earlier today of 4.8c!

Interesting that this move north occurred today, considering the most recent announcement was released on Monday. Interesting three day lag between announcement and market reaction.

I note that this announcement from Monday stated that results for a further 52 rock chip samples from the company's Newleyine prospect are due in the coming fortnight.

Today's market interest in MAN may suggest that there is good news on the way.


----------



## Sean K (5 March 2021)

Greggles, you been riding this? Seems pretty speccie, based on nearology only by the look. Last week or so seems to be based on pure speculation.


----------



## Sean K (12 March 2021)

Bit of a flag forming here. March has been good for Mandrakes. All because of... ?? Drilling? huh?


----------



## greggles (12 March 2021)

kennas said:


> Greggles, you been riding this? Seems pretty speccie, based on nearology only by the look. Last week or so seems to be based on pure speculation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No, I never bought into this one, but it's been doing great this month. Lots of drilling currently underway and planned for the next few months it seems, so the short term news flow should be good. Assay results will either drive MAN forward or into reverse. At this stage it looks like a coin toss, but I haven't been following the announcements this year, so am not quite sure where the company is with their various projects.


----------



## Sean K (24 March 2021)

Something fishy going on at Mandrake.


----------



## greggles (24 March 2021)

kennas said:


> Something fishy going on at Mandrake.




Drilling was supposed to commence this month at the Newleyine PGE-Ni-Cu target. The start of drilling has not been announced but given it's the 24th, it's fairly safe to assume it must be underway already.

Punters jumping on board in the hope of good results?


----------



## Sean K (31 May 2021)

greggles said:


> Drilling was supposed to commence this month at the Newleyine PGE-Ni-Cu target. The start of drilling has not been announced but given it's the 24th, it's fairly safe to assume it must be underway already.
> 
> Punters jumping on board in the hope of good results?




Finally, The Drake is going to start drilling in June, trying to cash in on the nearology with Julimar. Broken out, up 30% currently.


----------



## Sean K (8 June 2021)

The Drake out ramping their nearology with Julimar this am. Good for the sp..


----------



## Sean K (16 June 2021)

The Drake has had a few days correcting and meeting support at 20c, I think. I'm not sure why they've announced they are about to start drilling and then announce they are drilling. Keeping the market up to date / ramping. They're pinning quite a bit of expectation on these exploration holes just because they look a bit like Julimar. Could be ugly if they find dirt.


----------



## Sean K (15 July 2021)

Man, what's happened to the Drake?

The 14 Jul announcement that they'd hit some sulphide zones was not appreciated. Yuck. Nearology not working so far.


----------



## Sean K (26 July 2021)

Man-o-man, The Drake has tanked. Well down into the roots of this company. Must be support around .8c. Maybe. They better pull up some better dirt soon or the nearology thingy is done and dusted and this is a weed.


----------



## The Triangle (26 July 2021)

kennas said:


> Man-o-man, The Drake has tanked. Well down into the roots of this company. Must be support around .8c. Maybe. They better pull up some better dirt soon or the nearology thingy is done and dusted and this is a weed.
> 
> View attachment 127890



I think there is a race on with ASX juniors to publish the least impressive 'sulphide intercepts'  for July.  Mandrake, ADD, MAT, RAG, MXR, ESR


----------



## Miner (16 August 2021)

The Triangle said:


> I think there is a race on with ASX juniors to publish the least impressive 'sulphide intercepts'  for July.  Mandrake, ADD, MAT, RAG, MXR, ESR



IT tanked today by more than 14 percent.
I feel sorry for the investors who bought at 20 cents not too long ago in June, with lots of market hype, sulphide intersection etc.
Today also the escrow lifted means inundated supply of stocks .
Already 6.6 cents and where it will be by the end of day ? Probably shorter are in full swing or what ?


----------



## Sean K (16 August 2021)

Miner said:


> IT tanked today by more than 14 percent.
> I feel sorry for the investors who bought at 20 cents not too long ago in June, with lots of market hype, sulphide intersection etc.
> Today also the escrow lifted means inundated supply of stocks .
> Already 6.6 cents and where it will be by the end of day ? Probably shorter are in full swing or what ?




I think anyone who bought it was just banking on the hyperspeculative nearology thing. They announced those 'massive sulphides' in the first couple of holes on 14 and 26 Jul but haven't produced assays yet. A four week turn around should be a fair timeline so should be soon. I'm a bit suspect on these guys considering the ramping they've put in about 'Julimar style' mineralisation. Hope they prove me wrong.


----------



## Miner (16 August 2021)

kennas said:


> I think anyone who bought it was just banking on the hyperspeculative nearology thing. They announced those 'massive sulphides' in the first couple of holes on 14 and 26 Jul but haven't produced assays yet. A four week turn around should be a fair timeline so should be soon. I'm a bit suspect on these guys considering the ramping they've put in about 'Julimar style' mineralisation. Hope they prove me wrong.



@kennas 
Unfortunately for many holders, your fear could be true. 
They have ramped up on Julimar and CHN nearology.
I don't hold.


----------

